# Utterly devastated at loss of best friend



## MrsLB (Apr 26, 2019)

Morning all

Well, as my title states, I’m beyond devastated at the loss of my dog. Lex passed on Monday 22 April from Congestive Heart Failure. He died very suddenly at home. Lex was diagnosed with a heart murmur approx 19 months ago and was sent for an ultrasound, X-ray and bloods etc. The cardiologist did state at the time that with medication and frequent vet visit, he could do well for approx 18 months ( he was actually pretty spot on). Lex coped well on the medication. About 6 months ago I noticed a cough that would happen 2-3 times a week, so he was put on additional medication, which really helped. Fast forward to 3 weeks ago, I noticed the cough start to increase, so off to the vets we went and his meds were increased. He was still his perky, goofball self. Then on the dreaded day, everything was fine, he was eating, barking at everyone who passed the window and getting hold of my daughters shoe and taking great delight in throwing it about the
place, until at night when he was sleeping on the sofa, he woke up coughing, I started to go towards him as I always comforted him when he was coughing, but this time he collapsed, was still breathing but very laboured, then he just passed, just like that in the space of a few minutes, this ball of energy that had been by my side for nearly 11 years ( it’s his birthday on Saturday was gone. I knew this day would come, but because he was his normal self throughout the day, the shock and disbelief was crippling. I now have the “what ifs” and “did I do enough for him” the usual stuff you beat yourself up with, but the heartache is crippling. I hate my home at the moment, because everywhere just reminds me of him. I even miss him barking. I’m receiving his ashes back sometime next week and I’m hoping that will bring me some comfort. I also have had a beautiful memory box made to hold all of his trinkets, including his very first toy I bought him “piggy” albeit piggy doesn’t have his stuffing any longer. It’s just the “miss” I miss him. I know there will be people on this forum that have been through exactly the same and I suppose I’m just asking if you have any guidance on what helped you cope? Many thanks for reading and if anyone is going through the same, I am truly sorry for your loss x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your lovely boy Lex. You know you absolutely did all you could for him and gave him a wonderful life full of love and health and doggie pleasures.

The pain..well it just takes time. There's no other way around it. Be gentle with yourself and know that some day you will feel better than this. I can't say when. Losing them is part of loving them and the pain is the price of all those wonderful years of unconditional love.

Time will come when you can think of the happy times and celebrate his life with you. But it can take ..well it takes as long as it takes. Months, even many months, sometimes.


----------



## MrsLB (Apr 26, 2019)

lorilu said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of your lovely boy. You know you absolutely did all you could for him and gave him a wonderful life full of love and health and doggie pleasures.
> 
> The pain..well it just takes time. There's no other way around it. Be gentle with yourself and know that some day you will feel better than this. I can't say when. Losing them is part of loving them and the pain is the price of all those wonderful years of unconditional love.
> 
> Time will come when you can think of the happy times and celebrate his life with you. But it can take ..well it takes as long as it takes. Months, even many months, sometimes.


Many thanks for your reply. Very much appreciated x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious boy. All I can say from experience is just take one day at a time, some are easier than others, but you will get there. He'll always have a special place in your heart. Sweet dreams Lex.


----------



## MrsLB (Apr 26, 2019)

Charity said:


> I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious boy. All I can say from experience is just take one day at a time, some are easier than others, but you will get there. He'll always have a special place in your heart. Sweet dreams Lex.


Thank you so much. I'm so glad I joined this forum with people who truly understand. x


----------



## petdogworld (Mar 23, 2019)

I’m so sorry for your loss, it’s heartbreaking. When I lost my cat who was my best companion when I lived on my own, I bought myself a special necklace that had a small amount oh his ashes placed inside. Wearing that comforted me a little.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

*hugs*

Sometimes there's just nothing that can be done. Years ago my dad had a colleague collapse in the office at work with a sudden heart attack. The fact they worked at one of the biggest hospitals in the UK and a fully trained crash team was there within minutes made no difference - he was just gone. 

I still have a photo of our childhood family dog on my windowsill - I'm in my 40s now, and seeing him always makes me smile. It will take time, but some day you'll find the same will be true for you.


----------



## MrsLB (Apr 26, 2019)

petdogworld said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, it's heartbreaking. When I lost my cat who was my best companion when I lived on my own, I bought myself a special necklace that had a small amount oh his ashes placed inside. Wearing that comforted me a little.


So sorry for the loss of your beloved puss cat. Actually, I have been looking at either a necklace or a suncatcher using some of Lex's ashes. Many thanks for your reply x


----------



## MrsLB (Apr 26, 2019)

Jesthar said:


> *hugs*
> 
> Sometimes there's just nothing that can be done. Years ago my dad had a colleague collapse in the office at work with a sudden heart attack. The fact they worked at one of the biggest hospitals in the UK and a fully trained crash team was there within minutes made no difference - he was just gone.
> 
> I still have a photo of our childhood family dog on my windowsill - I'm in my 40s now, and seeing him always makes me smile. It will take time, but some day you'll find the same will be true for you.


That's exactly what happened to Lex, he was just gone. My one comfort is he went peacefully and quickly in his own home.
I'm very well aware that some beloved pets don't pass so peacefully, so for that I am thankful. Many thanks for your reply, means a lot x


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

It takes time to get over a beloved pets passing there is light at the end of the tunnel believe me although they do leave a massive hole in our lives as time passes you will find that you will smile when talking or thinking of Lex instead of crying


----------



## MrsLB (Apr 26, 2019)

niamh123 said:


> It takes time to get over a beloved pets passing there is light at the end of the tunnel believe me although they do leave a massive hole in our lives as time passes you will find that you will smile when talking or thinking of Lex instead of crying


Thank you x


----------



## Blackvelvet (Apr 17, 2019)

MrsLB said:


> Morning all
> 
> Well, as my title states, I'm beyond devastated at the loss of my dog. Lex passed on Monday 22 April from Congestive Heart Failure. He died very suddenly at home. Lex was diagnosed with a heart murmur approx 19 months ago and was sent for an ultrasound, X-ray and bloods etc. The cardiologist did state at the time that with medication and frequent vet visit, he could do well for approx 18 months ( he was actually pretty spot on). Lex coped well on the medication. About 6 months ago I noticed a cough that would happen 2-3 times a week, so he was put on additional medication, which really helped. Fast forward to 3 weeks ago, I noticed the cough start to increase, so off to the vets we went and his meds were increased. He was still his perky, goofball self. Then on the dreaded day, everything was fine, he was eating, barking at everyone who passed the window and getting hold of my daughters shoe and taking great delight in throwing it about the
> place, until at night when he was sleeping on the sofa, he woke up coughing, I started to go towards him as I always comforted him when he was coughing, but this time he collapsed, was still breathing but very laboured, then he just passed, just like that in the space of a few minutes, this ball of energy that had been by my side for nearly 11 years ( it's his birthday on Saturday was gone. I knew this day would come, but because he was his normal self throughout the day, the shock and disbelief was crippling. I now have the "what ifs" and "did I do enough for him" the usual stuff you beat yourself up with, but the heartache is crippling. I hate my home at the moment, because everywhere just reminds me of him. I even miss him barking. I'm receiving his ashes back sometime next week and I'm hoping that will bring me some comfort. I also have had a beautiful memory box made to hold all of his trinkets, including his very first toy I bought him "piggy" albeit piggy doesn't have his stuffing any longer. It's just the "miss" I miss him. I know there will be people on this forum that have been through exactly the same and I suppose I'm just asking if you have any guidance on what helped you cope? Many thanks for reading and if anyone is going through the same, I am truly sorry for your loss x


Hi so sorry for your loss. I am heartbroken after having my 10 year old beloved bunny put to sleep last week. Hope you find comfort in the happiness you gave to him, for all those years. Take care and be kind to yourself x


----------



## MrsLB (Apr 26, 2019)

Yes 


Blackvelvet said:


> Hi so sorry for your loss. I am heartbroken after having my 10 year old beloved bunny put to sleep last week. Hope you find comfort in the happiness you gave to him, for all those years. Take care and be kind to yourself x


So sorry for the loss of your bunny. It's incredibly difficult. Many thanks for your kind words and you take care too x


----------



## Blackvelvet (Apr 17, 2019)

MrsLB said:


> Yes
> 
> So sorry for the loss of your bunny. It's incredibly difficult. Many thanks for your kind words and you take care too x


I know it really is so incredibly difficult right now, but as time passes you will be able to think how you did everything you could for Lex and should be so proud of that. You gave him such a wonderful life. I've tried to keep myself busy. x


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Hello Mrs.LB, so sorry to hear the loss of your beloved Lex.
It's good that you can share your sorrow with us on this Forum, so many of us have felt this indescribable pain. I too have loss several beloved cats in the past and about to loose our 12 year old Bengal Benji. Your dear Lex is in peace, no longer suffering. Be comforted that you and family, friends been given him so much love over the years and smiling peacefully now.


----------



## MrsLB (Apr 26, 2019)

Veronica Chapman said:


> Hello Mrs.LB, so sorry to hear the loss of your beloved Lex.
> It's good that you can share your sorrow with us on this Forum, so many of us have felt this indescribable pain. I too have loss several beloved cats in the past and about to loose our 12 year old Bengal Benji. Your dear Lex is in peace, no longer suffering. Be comforted that you and family, friends been given him so much love over the years and smiling peacefully now.


Many thanks for your reply and I'm so sorry to hear about Benji. x


----------



## Vicbloss (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss. And I'm sorry to say that I couldn't finish reading your post because the tears started flowing. I know the time is coming for me in the not too distant future and I know I'll feel exactly the same as you do. I hope things get better with time and you are able to remember the happy times. Take care.


----------



## MrsLB (Apr 26, 2019)

Vicbloss said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. And I'm sorry to say that I couldn't finish reading your post because the tears started flowing. I know the time is coming for me in the not too distant future and I know I'll feel exactly the same as you do. I hope things get better with time and you are able to remember the happy times. Take care.


Many thanks for your reply. Things are becoming slightly easier and I'm so sorry that you may have to say goodbye to your best friend soon. Spoil, cuddle, and make sure you tell your best friend how much you love them. It's incredibly difficult, but for me, this pain was worth the 10+ wonderful years I had with Lex. All the best honey x


----------

